# Hypo and Peri Menopause



## ShelleyM (Aug 17, 2014)

51 year old female here ... thyroid out 15 yrs ago due to Graves Disease ... been in peri menopause for appox 10 yrs, maybe a little more.

Question ... do any of you see a link between the two, does either make the other worse?

Having quiet a few problems, don't know if its thyroid or peri menopause ... symptoms closely related.

Thanks for your input ...


----------



## Sadface (May 12, 2014)

I've read the symptoms can be very similar. I guess the only way to determine what it is is checking thyroid and hormone levels. And of course they can also very well co-exist. 
I hope you'll find answers to your symptoms as well as solutions.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome!

What thyroxine replacement are you on? What does your FREE T3 look like? If you post any lab results, please post the ranges as well.

Thyroxine is a hormone and if you are not just at the right place w/your replacement med, the other hormones suffer for it.


----------

